# Gluck´s Don Juan



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

I want to take your attention to another undervalued composition, this time is Don Juan, by Gluck. I like it very much, and to my amateur non musician opinion is a very innovative piece. The last movemet is spectacular. I do have one record of it (should I say only one?, oh OCD, stay away from me!!!), by John Eliot Gardiner and the English Baroque Soloist.
I am a big fan of XIX and XX century music, rather than Baroque, but his piece got my attention since the first time I listened it. What do think about it. Why is it undervalued, and why is Gluck so often forgotten?
Thanks in advance for your opinion and Happy New Year to everybody


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

At least I could confirm that Gluck and his Don Juan are both underrated.


----------

